# M&P question



## Dalziel (Oct 22, 2008)

I poured some m&p soap tonight into rose shaped molds.  I had a heck of a time getting the soap out of the molds. 2 of the molds cracked (the edge of the plastic was beveled so it snapped when it bent.  Is it normal for the soap to be so difficult to get out of MP molds.  Is there anything i can do to make it easier to 'slip out' of the mold?


----------



## Healinya (Oct 22, 2008)

I put it in the fridge for a few minutes whether I'm worried about cracking or not - makes it pop out easier.


----------



## Dalziel (Oct 22, 2008)

i should try that next time, the molds were rose flowers, and they were difficult to pop out.  I may try bar molds next time.


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 23, 2008)

I always pop mine in the freezer for a while too, when you remove it from the freezer the mold will expand w/ the warm air quicker than the soap does maing it pop more easily. You can also use a hair dryer on the back of the mold to break the vaccum effect.

Molds do crack & break over time.


----------



## Healinya (Oct 24, 2008)

And there is no easier way to crack/crease a brand new mold than trying to get a stubborn bar of soap out of it.


----------



## Dalziel (Oct 25, 2008)

when should you use a release agent?

If I want to use a 4" pvc pipe as a mold, can i just pour my MP in and then let harden and then slide it out, or do i have to do something to the tube first?


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 25, 2008)

I would not use a release agent. It is likely to leave texture marks on your shape so it will not be smooth, it will be pocked where the agent beads up.


----------



## Black soap n candle lady (Oct 25, 2008)

Would a little (and I do mean a little) grease in that particular mold help out?


----------

